
Uber, Lyft Unveil Ballot Initiative to Counter California Gig-Economy Law - kupatrupa
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-lyft-unveil-ballot-initiative-to-counter-california-gig-economy-law-11572386291?mod=rsswn
======
hanging
Note that this is an Initiative _Statute_ [0] (not a Referendum). This allows
them to write a broader package of laws (rather than just "undo" any previous
bill) to implement a broader wish list.

When reading it, note that "engaged" means _with an active rider /fare_, not
all time available accepting rides on the app. 25 hours of _actual engaged
time_ in a week sounds improbably high.

[0] [https://protectdriversandservices.com/wp-
content/uploads/201...](https://protectdriversandservices.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/10/Protect-App-Based-Drivers-Services-Act_Annotated.pdf)

------
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
No doubt the folk who sat around cooking up this are well paid, well employed,
enjoying good benefits. All that schooling, training, experience and cognitive
energy focussed on the problem of not being able to treat people like robot
cattle.

~~~
duckMuppet
Yes, this is a terrible idea.

Thankfully the legislature in California was forced to step in to protect the
people of California. Almost no Californians are capable of understanding how
uber and Lyft are taking advantage of them, essentially stealing their money.

Further, a large population in California are ESL or primary language is some
other than English. These individuals don't have the capacity to understand
the full ramifications of using such services. Stepping in to protect these
minority groups was a no brainer.

Thankfully, our state legislature has a complete and full understanding of the
citizens of California. It's highly unlikely that even if they mount some type
initiative, it will fail or the state can use some alternative tactic to keep
the people safe.

~~~
kian
Yes, thankfully the state of California, in its infinite wisdom and knowledge
of the particular circumstances of each individual involved, knows better than
those poor schmucks who don't even speak english as their first language and
therefore, in its great kindness, has determined to use the full force of law
to prevent these poor, hapless individuals from contracting for Uber or Lyft,
even if they think it's better than any other alternative they have at offer.
Thank goodness the state is in such a better position from which to measure
their alternatives, or we might have had to assume that people who choose to
work with either company are doing so because they prefer it over every other
available option. /s

